# Graustufen + Bunt



## vana (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen wie ich in einem Bild im RGB Modus etwas farbig belasse und den Rest S/W machen kann... 

Danke =)

vana


----------



## Duddle (20. Januar 2006)

Rechts oben (und auch links) gibt es den Knopf "Suchen & Finden", der für die Suchfunktion steht.
 Dort kurz "farbe schwarz weiss" als Suchbegriffe eingetippt, die Suche auf die Creative Lounge / das Photoshop-Forum beschränkt und auf "Suchen" gedrückt gibt sofort schöne und passende Ergebnisse.

 Darunter auch dieses hier.


 Duddle


----------

